# $50M over 5 years



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Glen Taylor: Timberwolves are fun to watch now
Pioneer Press
Article Last Updated: 10/17/2007 10:43:45 PM CDT*



> SHOOTER CHARLEY WALTERS
> 
> After spending 11 days in Europe in close contact with his team, Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor says he feels good about the group that will compete without Kevin Garnett when the regular season begins next month.
> 
> ...


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Good luck with that, try convincing Jefferson's agent on that one and he will probably tell Glen Taylor he is about 20 million short.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ridiculous offer if true.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah i dont think he will have rediculous demands, but i think around 14mil per year would be more likely.

If we wait til next off-season his value could really go up so we need to get this done asap IMO.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Jefferson's agent accepts that he should be fired immediately. $10M a year? Yeah, it's nice money, but it's a slap in the face for a guy that's going to be as good as he will.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> If Jefferson's agent accepts that he should be fired immediately. $10M a year? Yeah, it's nice money, but it's a slap in the face for a guy that's going to be as good as he will.


always the possibility the writer heard they were starting the contract at 10mil a year, could increase each of the 5 years to make it closer to 60-70 mil.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I 5 year deal starting at $10Mil would be slightly over $60Mil with max raises. Still an offer that I can't imagine Jefferson would go for.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ah ok, thanks for the numbers...

well really when signing guys there is no harm in starting lower than the expected price to try and get good value, key is to not hold out as to annoy minny's new star...

offer it, get the counter offer and find a middle ground quickly... get him locked up asap


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He'll get Boozer money.


----------



## ThE BiG TiCkEt (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't understnad the main purpose of the article...Can someone sum up the main message with easy word about Glen an Al...!? Thanks a lot and sorry for my "italian" disturb guys... 

Bye Bye from Rome...


Alessio


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ThE BiG TiCkEt said:


> I don't understnad the main purpose of the article...Can someone sum up the main message with easy word about Glen an Al...!? Thanks a lot and sorry for my "italian" disturb guys...
> 
> Bye Bye from Rome...
> 
> ...


A lot of it you dont need to worry about (lot of Min Viking info, and basing it on the wolves being young and exciting to watch), the part this thread is based on basically reads that the writer thinks the wolves have offered (or will offer) Al a starting offer of 5 years, 50 million....
im not sure how familiar you are with contract situations but that would be regarded as very cheap for a player of jeffersons size and abilities... hence all the question marks over the article.


----------



## ThE BiG TiCkEt (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks AV...  ..now i understand...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

That's a low-ball if I've ever seen one...hopefully Big Al doesn't take offense.


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

That is way out of proportion.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Luol Deng just got the same offer and was said to be not impressed... and jefferson is worth slightly more than him IMO.

said other league GM's thought he was worth around 70mil


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

60-70 mil seems to be in the range, whatcha you think?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, hes worth 70


----------

